# Rules on petitioning



## hidonmesahj (Oct 9, 2013)

Brothers, a general question...is there some law or even unwritten rule in masonry that prevents a lodge from contacting you during your petitioning period? 

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## crono782 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not that I've ever heard of. Although, petitioning candidates are often found making the move to come to the lodge and hang out w/ brethren and get to know them.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Oct 9, 2013)

What if u haven't actually petitioned? Would it be kosher to go to the lodge? And if so, when? On stated meeting nights or some other time?

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2013)

hidonmesahj said:


> What if u haven't actually petitioned? Would it be kosher to go to the lodge? And if so, when? On stated meeting nights or some other time?



The answer depends on your geography.  In the US that is the best plan of action.  Start showing up every month about an hour before the monthly meeting to have time to get to know as many of the members as possible during the process.

As to whether it's allowed to contact a candidate - It's mandatory for the investigating committee to do so in every jurisdiction I've ever heard of.  It's encouraged but not required for other members to do so.


----------



## hidonmesahj (Oct 10, 2013)

Thx for your time, sir

Sent from my HTC One SV using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------

